# Dear IWAB...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Dear IWAB, I will not be a leagues this week, besides, the way you look at Zimmy I think you would rather shoot with him.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

You know, he's got TWO older Bro's! :wink:


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

north slope said:


> Dear IWAB, I will not be a leagues this week, besides, the way you look at Zimmy I think you would rather shoot with him.


Come on! Everyone was looking at Zim like that.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="north slope":14h99kod]Dear IWAB, I will not be a leagues this week, besides, the way you look at Zimmy I think you would rather shoot with him.


Come on! Everyone was looking at Zim like that.[/quote:14h99kod]
I am now **** glad I have missed this 'close knit' group get together this year. O-|-O


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Pro,

If you come this week, you wanna rastle??????

Idiot


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> You know, he's got TWO older Bro's! :wink:


4 older bros, if you need them


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there again with the "close knit group". I like it that the same members show up every week.... kinda cool getting to know different folks from the forum. My wife and her daughter (who actually asked if they could come with me) will more than likely be there as well.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> Hey Pro,
> 
> If you come this week, you wanna rastle??????
> 
> Idiot


I don't think I could make weight. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I'll be there again with the "close knit group". I like it that the same members show up every week.... kinda cool getting to know different folks from the forum. My wife and her daughter (who actually asked if they could come with me) will more than likely be there as well.


Tell yer wifes daughter my son is getting his wisdom teeth out and won't make it this week.  No cute boys to check her out...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be there again with the "close knit group". I like it that the same members show up every week.... kinda cool getting to know different folks from the forum. My wife and her daughter (who actually asked if they could come with me) will more than likely be there as well.
> ...


Her and Zim can switch "cowboy motif" ideas regarding belts.... :lol: Zim, I need to remember to bring my "dinner plate" buckle over for you.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be there man...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Sorry I was a no show, been battling the flu for 5 days now, it's really getting old being sick. Catch you all next week.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I was there and WTF?? My score dropped another nine points. Man, its pizzin me off... meteoric rise in score from the first time I shot and now thats two drops in two weeks... seriously, I gotta get my contacts. This blows. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

who did you shoot with and what did they score? It depends...you are a better shooter when shooting with good shooters.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

HOGAN said:


> who did you shoot with and what did they score? It depends...you are a better shooter when shooting with good shooters.


I shot with my good friend Isaac ("Sic around the shop) who is a pretty good shot and G and Robin shot with us. Then he had to leave so it was Gerald, Robin and myself. Shots on the back wall were where I really sucked it up.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Dearest Rat that resides in a River approximatley 77 miles from it's origin,

As your technique improves, you move from the 'bad' habits that you once employed. In doing so, when you first try this new technique, you are focussing on the new stuff, and your shooting improves quite a bit at first. Then you do the thing that looks like platue (only spelled correctly) and some of them 'bad' habits seem to creep back in from sub consceince, and your shooting goes down a bit. So now you are at the step of creating a 'shot sequence'. This will ensure that you focus more on the correct process of shooting. The best way to do this is to actually write down your exact shot sequence and then 'drilling' each sequence of that process and also putting them all together and grinding them into your subconscience. The more you do this, the better your shooting will become. examples: (consider everything you do physically and mentally thru out the time of examining your target, picking your arrow, knocking it all the way thru what you do well after the shot.)

Some other drills are 'blind bailing', 'short distance aiming and holding', 'non-release holding and aiming' etc...
blind bailing, getting close enough to your target that you feel you will hit it with your eyes close and then do everything you do with your eyes closed and don't worry about where you are holding, just concentrate on your smooooooooth release.

short distance aiming and holding allows for less pin swirl and gives you confidence in hitting where you are aiming.

non release holding and aiming, draw and anchor and then hold your pin on your very small spot as long as you can and then let down.

My shot sequence.
Visualize the perfect result.
Identify the very small spot you want to hit.
Inventory my bow, sight mark, rest, any mechanism or accessory that has to be set correctly.
Choose my highest ranked arrow for the shot.
Knock the arrow and double check the fletching config.
Attatch my release, and square my peep.
Position my grip.
Smoothly draw my bow.
Anchor my right hand.
Touch the string on the exact spot of my nose.
Visually square my sight window.
Square my bubble.
Settle my pin.
Push and relax my bow hand.
Settle my pin.
Settle my pin.
Settle my pin.
Settle my pin.
HHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDD.
Arch my shoulders,
Concentrate on my right elbow releasing backward and my bow hand rrrrrreeeeemmmmmaaaaaiiiiinnnnngggggg steady thru out the shot.
Ssssssmmmmmoooooottttthhhhh release.
HHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD thru the follow thru. 

things get kind of slow there at the end, but this should help. You deserve it.

I know you love your bow, but eventually you need to enter the twentieth century.

Love, 
Greg


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, that is way to much work. I just shoot a recurve, and my name is Tex o Bob the gun slayer.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I know you love your bow, but eventually you need to enter the twentieth century. Love, Greg


So basically I need to buy a new bow and practice with it? :lol: What I got from your training tips was that all of these things are what I need to start working on, but it makes no difference because of the bow I shoot.... Hmmm, well I think I may have to practice getting better with my current bow because I don't see a new one in my future any time soon unless I am offered this new job. There, I may have a chance to do payroll deduction for a new Hoyt but have to be offered and accept the position first. IF that happens, then I will hook up to practice some of these training techniques at UAC with you and my new bow, but until then, I'll be faithful to my Bear and do the best I can with average equipment. I shot well (for me) with my bow before the last couple weeks, and I can only say that actually having contacts (instead of just shooting at the blur downrange, aiming for the crease/shoulder in the blur) will help along with shooting consistent arrows. My Easton carbons I shoot now are mixed in with kindly donated Gold Tips at this point and I need to make an arrow selection and stick with it instead of trying to make a mixed bag work. Form and practice probably have a lot to do with it as well, since I went from shooting in my backyard any time I wanted to living in an apartment where I can't go out and pull an IWAB in my driveway. Having the shop across the street is nice but until I can pony up the 150 for the year pass, practice is going to be limited to when I can fit it in between my time with a wife who has been cool about me shooting once or twice a week and a daughter as well. Wish I had more time but I gotta pull the family man card and say its sometimes a stretch to fit it all in. I guess I'll just have to maximize the time and tools available.....

Sincerely,

Rat who would love to spend 77 minutes of every hour and a half on a river somewhere.


----------

